# LRRP Survey



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope you guys participate. If you run into fascia, dormers, gable walls, etc, it affects us.

Groups 
Group: National Association of the Remodeling Industry (NARI)
Subject: Announcement from your LinkedIn Group: National Association of the Remodeling Industry (NARI) 
Hi Everyone,

First, we almost never send these out, but this particular issue is of great importance to contractors across the U.S. 

NARI is gathering data to present on Capitol Hill to influence the passage of another layer the EPA is proposing to add to the LRRP Rule, the clearance portion. 

As you may know in Washington, numbers talk and anecdotal evidence walks. We are seeking input from contractors and installers about the impact of the new proposed legislation on their businesses that is set to be announced in July.

Replies are not recorded individually. NARI will only record and report in aggregate, so respondents' answers are completely confidential. 

We all would agree that children need to be protected from lead poisoning. We are trying to help the EPA go about this protection in a way that makes sense, and wreak havoc on the industry.

If you are a contractor, and haven't already taken this survey through another channel, would you take this short survey? Please feel free to forward to your contractor colleagues as well. 

The survey can be found at:
http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22CF9VT7UAY 

We appreciate your input.

Hope you have a great weekend!

Gwen Biasi
Director of Marketing & Communications, NARI 

Posted By Gwen Biasi, CAE


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

I will definitely participate..thanks a lot for sharing this.

roofing company in Opelika AL | Dothan roofing


----------

